# 2022 gardens



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Well, it's almost the first day of spring and we are planning our 2022 gardens.
This year, as well as my in ground plot, I have built a few planters and going to build a few raised beds also. This will help my old back some I hope. The inground garden will have potatoes, zucchini, melons, that sort of thing. The planters/raised beds will have the smaller stuff that needs more care.

What are your plans for 2022?


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

i had to reread that a couple of times - i thought you said you were planting your garden on the 1st day of spring


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Nope....Nothing in the ground before the middle of May around here, plants are early June, can get frost till then.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Screwed together a couple more raised beds this morning. I make them out of old skid wood.
Put some stain on them and ready to put in place when the rest of the snow melts.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

I'm growing a lot of calendula, cosmos, Snapdragons, verbena bonarencess for the front garden. This is part of it in the front garden by the path. The house that you can see is a neighbour's house ours is at the side of the garden.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

That's cool Logan. That look much like my mothers style of flower gardens, she was English also. Came to Canada in the 50s.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Thank you Harrylee yes it's a cottage garden and I have a few fruit bushes in there as well.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I went out to my compost pile with my garden tractor. Tried to scoop up some leaves in the back corner. It is sloped a bit there and I got stuck on the slippery mud. Made a mess.....lol


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Did some weeding and cutting the edge of the lawn to tidy it up and take off a bit more while hubby wasn't looking.


----------



## jaydee (10 mo ago)

This is my first spring/summer here for veggie growing so it looks a bit rough!
I’ve picked out a flat area that I’ll eventually have covered in weed block and gravel but for now I’m just trying to dig some beds that can be bordered with wooden planks.
I’ve got some redundant water troughs that I think I can use as small raised beds and some round metal fire pits that I’m putting tomatoes and maybe peppers in.

The soil (lol) here is mostly like Blackpool beach (Brits will know what that looks like)


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Very cool....use what you have


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

That's going to look great.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)




----------



## jaydee (10 mo ago)

@Logan 
Now I’m missing the UK!


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Today, I put a couple of raised bads in place and filled most of it. My dirt pile was still frozen in the middle, so will have to wait until it melts before I can finish up. 



















I also put a cold frame on one of the planters. After a few hours in the sun it really warms the soil. 










I also dumped my compost pile onto the garden and started a new one....no pics.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Looking good @harrylee


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Yesterday, the temp in the cold frame was 60+F after the sun shone on it. We had a bit of snow overnight and the temp is about at freezing. I just looked at the temp of the soil in the cold frame and it's about 40F. I am going to try some carrots and radishes in there this week.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Sprayed the seedlings and a bit of watering.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Tilled the ground plot today, turned over the compost pile and planted some seed in the planters....Hopefully spring is finally here,


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Wow Harry, you have a lot of land there.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Logan said:


> Wow Harry, you have a lot of land there.


1 1/2 acres.....part of it is bush, but about 1 acre of workable land/lawn.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

harrylee said:


> 1 1/2 acres.....part of it is bush, but about 1 acre of workable land/lawn.


That's great.


----------



## johndavidhendrick (9 mo ago)

Very 


harrylee said:


> Well, it's almost the first day of spring and we are planning our 2022 gardens.
> This year, as well as my in ground plot, I have built a few planters and going to build a few raised beds also. This will help my old back some I hope. The inground garden will have potatoes, zucchini, melons, that sort of thing. The planters/raised beds will have the smaller stuff that needs more care.
> 
> What are your plans for 2022?
> ...


A very nice (neat) yard


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Planted 3 rows of potatoes this morning, 1 1/2 rows each of Russets and Chieftain Reds. I usually do twice as much, but my doctor says I am borderline diabetic now and have to watch my starch/sugars intake. Trouble is, I love my potatoes.....lol
Looks like rain the rest of the day.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Pricked out 107 polyanthus seedlings into cell trays


----------



## johndavidhendrick (9 mo ago)

Logan said:


> Pricked out 107 polyanthus seedlings into cell trays
> View attachment 2089


Looks good


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Update on my planters....radish, carrots, beets, beans.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Looking good @harrylee


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Couple of hot humid days, things are starting to grow now.

Potatoes











Cucumbers










Tomatoes


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

After a cool spring, things are starting to explode around here. Bit of a heat wave the last few days seems to have helped. It's the first year with raised beds/planters for me so everything is a bit hodgepodge and over crowded. 

Cucumbers just starting to grow up trellis. 









Tomatoes. Really overcrowded might have to pull a couple out. 









Zucchini









Carrots and Beets need thinning









Peppers and Sweet potatoes...not doing much yet









Beans









Onions, more carrots









In the yard garden....Potatoes, Zucchini, Pumpkin, Squash and some corn.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Also, my 4 year old great grand daughter wanted her own garden, so I gave her some seeds and she went to town...This is the result. She must get the over crowding thing from me....lol


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

That's great that you're great grand daughter wants to have her own garden, that's how i started.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

July 7 update...Things are really growing now, had a good rain the other day.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Tomatoes and cucumber are finally picking up steam. Potatoes in the background will start getting dug up this week. Wife likes the reds small.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

End of July update







































sunflowers. The big one hasn’t flowered yet


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

My great grandkids digging potatoes


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Mid Aug update. Heat starting to get to some plants.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)




----------

